# Poodle Spaniel mix



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Recently there have been a plethora of threads about what cockapoos look like with an obvious focus being on coat type - smooth or curly. 
It seems to me that there are so many other features that people could focus on and that made me think I wonder if people look at their dogs and see the different bits from the mix of two wonderful breeds...
Do you?
What spanielly bits does your poo have, or poodlie features/ characterisitics or are they just a right proper blend.

Dot (in my opinion) has a lot of the look of an English show spaniel - long ears, dome to the top of her head, beautiful aristocratic nose. Her body shape looks spanielly too - more oblong, than square. Her coat is loose and wavy at the moment. However she is a poodle thinker and plays with her toys with her feet. She loves scent too - another spaniel trait.

Kiki is obviously very poodlie, until you put her side by side with another poodle then you see that her muzzle is a bit shorter and blunter and her rib cage slightly more well sprung. While she is curly her coat texture is very silky and her groomer says it is like a CKC coat to touch.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hummm,
Lady has the long long american spaniel ears, 
but her body shape is quite poodle, she has a deep chest, is very tall and slender,

What do you guys see in Lady?

I think you are right no with yours Marzi!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not really sure what Molly looks like ha! I know she has the spaniel ears for sure. Some days I find her head looks like a poodle and others I don't. She definitely has the poodle walk and body type especially after a haircut. She sniffs a lot on walks and uses her paws a lot when she plays. 

Personality wise she has the sweetness of a cocker spaniel and the smarts of a poodle


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hummm,
> Lady has the long long american spaniel ears,
> but her body shape is quite poodle, she has a deep chest, is very tall and slender,
> 
> ...


Lady has long poodle legs and long spaniel ears 



dio.ren said:


> I'm not really sure what Molly looks like ha! I know she has the spaniel ears for sure. Some days I find her head looks like a poodle and others I don't. She definitely has the poodle walk and body type especially after a haircut. She sniffs a lot on walks and uses her paws a lot when she plays.
> 
> Personality wise she has the sweetness of a cocker spaniel and the smarts of a poodle


Love your personality description


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Weller is 80% spaniel. His head and ears.....entirely spaniel. Body....chunky spaniel. Temperament...mostly spaniel, very laid back, well until it comes to tigger bouncing after naughty cats that come in the garden! Tracks across a field in search of a lost tennis ball....nose down, tail wagging and he zig zags across an area....definitely spaniel.
He has poodle influence in his coat and I would say he thinks in a poodle way. He works things out and is quite sensitive.
:ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think Jake's face and huge eyes are very cocker like. I think he is very smart but also has a lot of cocker temperament. He is loyal but very shy. He needs to be reminded some times who the boss is. He is very low energy. He loves to point and scent but is not a fan of water or retrieving and he dislikes kids a lot. He is a 75/25 favoring cocker so maybe that is why although I think his body size and shape favours a poodle.

I think Willow is more poodle. She had a longer pointed snout, she is smarter and way higher energy. She gets herself in trouble if we let her get bored. They both use their paws to hold things and open things but I have watched willow working things out. She is super friendly and eager to please. 

I know I have never owned either separate breed and I may be wrong but it is how I see it. 
I would go for a poodle if I ever didn't get another cockapoo.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is interesting! I've read a bit about both breeds as I've always been convinced Lola favours the poodle in temperament, shape and movement.

Hmm ok my two..

Lola

Many people would say Lola favours the cocker.. I beg to differ. She has the coat and smooth face and slightly longer back like the cocker but that's where it ends looks wise. Her build favours the poodle - long legs, slender, fine structure. Eyes - almond shaped. Face - fine, perfectly elegant, not broad at all. Feet - oval, not broad. Deep chest - well sprung ribs like Kiki . Long neck to carry her head proudly (however she has a cocker sniffer urge). Her ears are long like a spaniel but really close to her head like the poodle. She moves like a poodle. Personality wise there is a good mixture of the two. I would say the common characteristics of both she carries are trainable, faithful, active. She has the affection, playful and friendliness of the cocker with that look of love in her eyes that bores in to your soul, and the alert and intelligence of a poodle - she is fully aware of what is happening all the time, she's on high alert any time any one is near the house and let's us know if anything is untoward. Love her!

Nina

Nina's shape is almost identical to Lola's (long legs, back and slender) but she has much bigger paws - like spades, a shorter muzzle and big round eyes. She is only little though so will be interesting to see how she develops. She moves less elegantly but again that might just be the puppiness, although she does trot with her head up on her long neck at times.. So can have the poodly movement at times. 

Her personality if just lovely and so relaxed and laid back. Maybe more of a cocker? Not on such high alert as Lola. Nina is playful, very friendly, intelligent, easily trained, laid back, quiet natured, adoring, affectionate and loving, VERY cute! 

Phew.. Think that's it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ooooo my turn. My lovely Max has the sad cocker eyes especially when he looks sideways at you, full on they seem round. His coat is very soft and silky like a spaniel but with poodle curl. His legs are quite long and his body thin and long. He holds things in his paws often rolling on his back with them clutched between his paws. He is highly intelligent and sits and works things out. He tracks like a spaniel. He has a wonderful nose for scenting. He loves to carry things round in his mouth, which I think is a spaniel trait. He is incredibly loving. Quite timid in new situations. Great with children. I love him.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, tricky - always said Dudley was definitely more spaniel type, his head as a pup looked very spaniel, but his mum had quite short legs so I guess those are more poodle - as he has got older he seems to hold his tail higher more often when out, more poodle, coat is getting curlier too, but is quite a chunky build.
He also does the holding his toys in his paws on his back so not sure if that is a particular trait of either breed. He barks too much at home!! he barks when he is being anxious about outside noises and then he barks when he is being too cocky and trying to demand something, he rarely barks when out - except at agility, barks loads there!! have heard noisy poodles and cockers so not sure where that comes from, he loves to paddle but not brave with swimming.
He sniffs the ground a lot but chases on sight not scent. He can learn some things quickly and other times just doesn't seem to get it, pretty much does what he likes most of the time - luckily (when I've got his attention) a lot of the time it is also what I want him to do. 
So hmm - lets just say he's 100% Cockapoo!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had to look at pictures to confirm. One of the things that's been great about Lexi & Beemer is to see how different breed traits have emerged as they get older. In terms of looks they looked the same when I first got them but now there's a clear distinction with Beemer's body definitely poodle like with the lean physique and deep chest and Lexi is cocker shorter legs, more barrel shaped body. She also has longer ears but her face I think is slightly more poodle (narrower and more pointy) than his (flatter nose and wider face). It's really noticeable when they run that Beemer seems to run like the poodles I've seen and Lexi like the cockers. 

Personality I think she is more intelligent than he is (he's just a step behind) and she's also a little more laid back. He likes chasing after birds and other things, but she's better at playing with other dogs. They both love people best and sniffing. Sweet temperament except with bully sticks for him and she's not fond of sharing my bed with him. He sleeps on the dog bed next to me and she sleeps at the foot of my bed. She is more willful than he is. He tries to please me more than she does. At the same time, they seem to fluctuate by circumstance and days a bit but these are generally what they are like. 

I do observe them and question more cocker or poodle a lot and double the fun as I have the sibling to compare. Truly despite this, aren't they sort of the best of both worlds? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha, I'd love to comment on Lexi and Beemer, but I still have trouble telling them apart.... if they were mine I'd be constantly checking their under carriage so I knew which was boy and which was girl  
Lovely that you, knowing them so well, can see and appreciate all the little differences and love them both because both of them are the best


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

For the first few weeks I was lifting them high in the air to see. My phone camera though vastly improved from the last version still seems to leave out subtle details like the differences in their coats. In person you would definitely see the difference now. We met up with a friend who has Norfolk terrier littermates and I think after being keen on looking for and finding differences between my two, it didn't take me long to sort their two out. My friends were impressed but I noticed they were quick to be able to tell them apart when people who have seen them since they were little still have a hard time telling them apart without looking at their name tags and collars. 

Oh and I love that you love them, too.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> I think Weller is 80% spaniel. His head and ears.....entirely spaniel. Body....chunky spaniel. Temperament...mostly spaniel, very laid back, well until it comes to tigger bouncing after naughty cats that come in the garden! Tracks across a field in search of a lost tennis ball....nose down, tail wagging and he zig zags across an area....definitely spaniel.
> He has poodle influence in his coat and I would say he thinks in a poodle way. He works things out and is quite sensitive.
> :ilmc::ilmc:


Interesting you should say that about the tennis ball - Jenson can *never* find his lost ball and he tries the whole sniffing thing but it doesn't happen and we loose loads - he is obsessed with tennis balls. I wondered if it was the poodle part of him that would have toned down his sense of smell?

Other than that I would say he is mostly spaniel. Although I am told by my Uncle who has had two poodles that the sleeping upside down with his legs in the air is very poodle!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I think Ruth's Lola is like Audrey Hepburn (glamorous, elegant). Mo's Lady is like Lauren Bacall (tall, willowy, gorgeous). Donna's Jake is like Humphrey Bogart (handsome and mysterious), Willow is cute and bubbly like Nanette Fabray. And Renee's little mini-freak Molly is Hayley Mills and Shirley Temple mixed together (absolutely adorable, bit of a cheeky tomboy).

There, that's all the old movie stars that remind me of your cockapoos I can think of! 

Bette has to remind me of her namesake, Bette Davis--pretty, smarter than she should be sometimes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> I think Ruth's Lola is like Audrey Hepburn (glamorous, elegant). Mo's Lady is like Lauren Bacall (tall, willowy, gorgeous). Donna's Jake is like Humphrey Bogart (handsome and mysterious), Willow is cute and bubbly like Nanette Fabray. And Renee's little mini-freak Molly is Hayley Mills and Shirley Temple mixed together (absolutely adorable, bit of a cheeky tomboy).
> 
> There, that's all the old movie stars that remind me of your cockapoos I can think of!
> 
> Bette has to remind me of her namesake, Bette Davis--pretty, smarter than she should be sometimes.


Ooooo lovely! And Lauren Bacall was married to Humphrey bogart! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> I think Ruth's Lola is like Audrey Hepburn (glamorous, elegant). Mo's Lady is like Lauren Bacall (tall, willowy, gorgeous). Donna's Jake is like Humphrey Bogart (handsome and mysterious), Willow is cute and bubbly like Nanette Fabray. And Renee's little mini-freak Molly is Hayley Mills and Shirley Temple mixed together (absolutely adorable, bit of a cheeky tomboy).
> 
> There, that's all the old movie stars that remind me of your cockapoos I can think of!
> 
> Bette has to remind me of her namesake, Bette Davis--pretty, smarter than she should be sometimes.


Oh I love this!

Lola would love go be likened to Audrey!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and I love Bette Davis.. Love her!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh I love this!
> 
> Lola would love go be likened to Audrey!


Well, she is like Audrey, I think!


I've been trying to think of Ralph's double all night! Charles Bronson with a sense of humor, maybe?

Just thought, Mairi's Molly, a sweet Marilyn Monroe? She is beautiful.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> I think Ruth's Lola is like Audrey Hepburn (glamorous, elegant). Mo's Lady is like Lauren Bacall (tall, willowy, gorgeous). Donna's Jake is like Humphrey Bogart (handsome and mysterious), Willow is cute and bubbly like Nanette Fabray. And Renee's little mini-freak Molly is Hayley Mills and Shirley Temple mixed together (absolutely adorable, bit of a cheeky tomboy).
> 
> There, that's all the old movie stars that remind me of your cockapoos I can think of!
> 
> Bette has to remind me of her namesake, Bette Davis--pretty, smarter than she should be sometimes.


Too funny I love this! I loved Hayley Mills and Shirley Temple too


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sometimes Gandhi looks more cocker...










Other times I notice his long poodle legs:



















And sometimes I even think he looks a bit like a rabbit with his ear flopped over and his little back legs....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh ghandi really is a beauty - love the last pic, looked like he's just flopped x


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

oooh he is so cute Gandhi 

As to Ted, well he has long legs, skinny body, spaniel ears, spaniel nose, as that is always stuck to the ground!! 
very playful, mischievous, 
very quick learner, and high jumper!
has me chasing after him when he's got something he shouldn't have! 
his coat is kinda wavy, with some curls beginning to show, 
lovely brown eyes that make your heart melt 
prolific digger in the garden that we have lost our flower bed! (it's covered over with paving slabs now!)
he can hear a pin drop and bark at nothing!  but just like the grandchildren he's first at your side when he hears any kind of packet rustling! 
can be as gentle as a baby when the grandchildren want to play/stroke/pull/take his toys/tease him with food/and do just about anything to him!

best of all he's our Ted and although at times he looks a scruff he is our Ted the cockapoo


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh ghandi really is a beauty - love the last pic, looked like he's just flopped x


That was today whilst we were playing the 'Fireworks and other noises' CD to him..! We thought we'd put it on in the background while he was playing and halfway through he decided to just settle down for a nap. Can't imagine that this will be replicated in the event of real fireworks though!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane has the body, ears and face of a cocker and her coat is poodle. Miles is a poodle disguised as a schnuazer (he has a poodle body, head, face and ears) but we are finding some poodle curls his tail and the back of his neck.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I find this really interesting! When I read the original post I thought about it and thought "I don't know!" I know a lot about cocker spaniels, but a lot less about poodles. So I've been reading up and watching youtube videos on how they move, their mannerisms etc and this is what I think:

- cocker spaniel ears
- big spaniel eyes
- more domed head than a poodle and a shorter face than a poodle
- nose always to the ground like a spaniel
- long poodle legs
- paws at things and smacks toys like a poodle
- runs like a poodle
- intelligence of a poodle (she is much cleverer than the spaniel we had when I was growing up!)

A real mix of both! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cute boy Gandhi is! 

Rufus is mistaken for a poodle by just about everyone except real poodle people.


----------

